
The Apophenic Machine - kawera
http://reallifemag.com/the-apophenic-machine/
======
swayvil
This guy's onto something.

Google any stupid theory and you will find an echochamber ready, willing and
able to amplify your stupid opinions to the point of seeming reality.

And it's even worse if your opinions are popular.

The internet is a lot like a vague mystical text in this way. You can use it
to validate anything.

~~~
stan_rogers
"This guy" is named Molly and is a gal.

~~~
swayvil
I don't see the relevance

------
laretluval
I thought the term was pareidolia?

In general there seems to be a lot of reinvention of these kinds of concepts
these days.

------
AndrewOMartin
What a load of bollocks.

